# Where is the Power button on the new iMac?



## ddma (Jan 31, 2002)

Just wonder where is the Power button located on the new iMac? I just can't find it on the pictures as long as I haven't seen a real product in Hong Kong!


----------



## pbrice (Jan 31, 2002)

the power button is on the back with all the connectors/ports

unusual place for apple to put it, but I think with OS X they basically want you to power it up and leave it up - just putting it to sleep instead of powering off...


----------



## vanguard (Jan 31, 2002)

I've read people complaining that the power button on the cube was too easy to hit.  Maybe they are responding to that?

Also, I bet you're on the right track with the "leave OSX running" thing.

Vanguard


----------



## ddma (Jan 31, 2002)

But... I still need to turn it on, right?


----------



## ulrik (Jan 31, 2002)

No, the package it is delivered in  has solar cells on it and it comes already running. 

Just kidding...


----------



## ksuther (Jan 31, 2002)

You just wait...


----------



## ulrik (Jan 31, 2002)

*Admin, ksuther is threatening me!!!*


----------



## ddma (Jan 31, 2002)

Oh yea? Really nobody has a clue where is the power button located?


----------



## twyg (Jan 31, 2002)

> ddma: Really nobody has a clue where is the power button located?





> pbrice: the back
> 
> the power button is on the back with all the connectors/ports


----------



## Dradts (Jan 31, 2002)

its a new version of speech recognition. it will turn on the imac whenever the user sais "f*ck windoze"


----------



## symphonix (Jan 31, 2002)

Utter nonsense. It uses the power of the moons gravitational field to detect the alpha waves in your brain. All you have to do is think about it.

Trully, though, it is on the back, left side (looking from where you would sit) about an inch from the connector ports. The idea being that, yes, there is no need to use it except to fire it up when you first plug it in.


----------



## edX (Jan 31, 2002)

so where is the power button on my old imac


----------



## Jasoco (Feb 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Admin, ksuther is threatening me!!!
> 
> *



ksuther wasn't THREATENING you. ksuther was saying "You just wait" as in "You just wait a few years and they probably WILL start making Solar Powered Macs." See? Now Threatening.


----------

